# What this kind computer sounds for music use?



## JPQ (Oct 4, 2018)

What this kind computer sounds for music use?
Prosesor: Intel Core i7-7700 (3,6 - 4,2 GHz, 8 Mt, 4 cores, 65 W, Hyper-Threading)
Memory: 32 Gb DDR4 2400 MHz UDIMM non-ECC
Chipset: Intel C236
Graphics: Intel HD Graphics 630
Harddrve: 256 Gt SSD (M.2 PCIe) and hard drive for programs,another for sampels and third for projects.(i dont list exact models i thinked them.
Intel I219LM Gigabit Ethernet
1 x PCIe Gen3 x16, 1 x PCIe Gen3 x16 (x4), 1 x PCIe Gen 3.0 x4, 1 x PCI
6 x USB 3.0, 4 x USB 2.0, 2 x DisplayPort, 1 x HDMI, RJ-45, 2 x PS/2
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64-bit


----------



## Pictus (Oct 4, 2018)

I built one example at https://vi-control.net/community/th...d-thoughts-about-pc-build.75463/#post-4287701
It is made from French Amazon for €1563.13, the same from USA is $1311.84
Where are you from, how much to spend and will you use Thunderbolt?


----------



## JPQ (Oct 4, 2018)

I form FI land. is on premade packet computer expect i thinked add more ard drtives to it. and SSDs are currently too pricey to me. i dont even soon ahve money for it i try foun which kind omputer i at least need.....


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2018)

What motherboard uses an i7-7700k with a C236 Chipset?


----------



## JPQ (Oct 4, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> What motherboard uses an i7-7700k with a C236 Chipset?


In this case i dont know this paket computer but i quickly found few:

Asus P10S WShttps://www.jimms.fi/fi/Product/Show/130386/p10s-m-ws/asus-p10s-m-ws-atx-emolevy
Asus P10S-M WS


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 4, 2018)

I have the Asus P10S-M WS with a Xeon E3 1275 @ 3.8GHz.
I have it in a 1U Chassis.
Really like the air flow design.
NVMe M.2 is perpendicular to the 3 x Barrell fans, and the DIMMs are parallel.
Airflow is so good I actually replaced the Dynatron CPU Fan and stuck a Copper Heatsink on it.

You might have a Supermicro motherboard.
Usually Asus & Supermicro have the i7/Xeon option, as well as ECC RAM or faster non ECC.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 5, 2018)

JPQ said:


> I form FI land. is on premade packet computer expect i thinked add more ard drtives to it. and SSDs are currently too pricey to me. i dont even soon ahve money for it i try foun which kind omputer i at least need.....



Finland, WoW! Beautiful country!!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 5, 2018)

The NVMe M.2 is strictly for Samples that are loaded rather than streamed.
It’s the black and yellow device situated in front of the fans.

Whatever you get have fun and make music.


----------



## Damarus (Oct 5, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> I have the Asus P10S-M WS with a Xeon E3 1275 @ 3.8GHz.
> I have it in a 1U Chassis.
> Really like the air flow design.
> NVMe M.2 is perpendicular to the 3 x Barrell fans, and the DIMMs are parallel.
> ...



I remember seeing this setup. Did you have a build thread about this PC? I really love the idea of having my workstation in a 1U setup.

Is it loud?


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 5, 2018)

I had Z97 threads here using ASRock and Supermicro.
Probably one of these.
Yes they are very loud, but I use 22k rpm fans. Rig must work in high heat high humidity.
But you can get them silent using a Dynatron Water Cooled Server part.


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 5, 2018)

This guy carries them. They’re pretty cheap now considering it’s the only 1U Water Loop out there.
https://techace.jp/product_info.php?products_id=2755&language=en&redirectCancelled=true


----------

